# [352] Itachi + more bitesizes ~ Amaretti



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2007)

Well, my hand nearly fell off, but I managed to finish these up: (newest to oldest)







​
Enjoy!


----------



## Rori (Apr 27, 2007)

Yay, more Bitesize's. 

You did Itachi.  That was fast. Love the Sakura ones.


----------



## Emery (Apr 27, 2007)

Loving em'.  What chapter did the last Sakura panel come from?


----------



## Twenty (Apr 27, 2007)

Always excellent, sensei, I was coloring the 2nd panel, I give up because there's no way I can do it better -_-

Sakura is beautifully colored, I think you like coloring her, isn't it?

I have a question, sensei: do you always reline panels yourself before coloring?


----------



## Evil_Good (Apr 27, 2007)

Fantastic!

I love these colorings keep up the good work!


----------



## Crimson2Phoenix7 (Apr 27, 2007)

oh shit that's excallent!


----------



## Lemonade (Apr 27, 2007)

Excellent works as usual Amaretti

I just love the Itachi especially


----------



## Utz (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome work, and so fast .


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2007)

Emery said:


> Loving em'.  What chapter did the last Sakura panel come from?



Chapter 274. Quite a way back.



Twenty said:


> Always excellent, sensei, I was coloring the 2nd panel, I give up because there's no way I can do it better -_-



No, don't give up! I don't want to discourage anyone...  



> Sakura is beautifully colored, I think you like coloring her, isn't it?



(One of my favourite characters)  



> I have a question, sensei: do you always reline panels yourself before coloring?



With the new chapters I'm just cleaning the MQ raws up. I have redrawn some of the older panels, like with the Sakura panels, because they were pretty small and low quality to begin with.


----------



## Mel (Apr 27, 2007)

OMG... When I saw this new thread by u I thought: "OH...Prob It's going to be something really good" but it's Amazing!!
I wish I could colour like you =/
Anyway Are you planning to do a colouring tut?


----------



## Evi (Apr 27, 2007)

........wow........(thats all I can say, its so good)...........


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 27, 2007)

Mel said:


> OMG... When I saw this new thread by u I thought: "OH...Prob It's going to be something really good" but it's Amazing!!
> I wish I could colour like you =/
> Anyway Are you planning to do a colouring tut?



At some point, yes.


----------



## Snakety69 (Apr 27, 2007)

Awesome as usual. I especially like that Sasuke/Suigetsu one, beautiful lighting there .


----------



## K' (Apr 28, 2007)

Awesome amaretti


----------



## EB7 (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah...it is you again !!! ><


----------



## Denizen (Apr 28, 2007)

You are Amazing.


----------



## Dralaquan (Apr 28, 2007)

OMFS ! You're just really, *really* GREAT with colors and lighting Amaretti...

They're all just so nice to look at...


----------



## Dabura (Apr 28, 2007)

Very, very cool these individual frames
*Once more stunned by its beauty*

Your style is sooo appealing  

keep them coming, please


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2007)

omg!!! wonderful!!

nee, can i use one or more of your pics to make a gif ava for myself? PLEASEEEEE!!
creds will go to you.


----------



## Spike (Apr 28, 2007)

Like always, amazing work!


----------



## Aman (Apr 28, 2007)

Makes me want to request a new sig/ava. TT

Looks great.


----------



## Aeld (Apr 28, 2007)

is in awe 

i've heard about you. You're a freakin genius >_< i love all of them! Kinda makes me sad about the real anime when it gets to that point, as the art wont match this


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 28, 2007)

God damn! Someone finally did justice to that Itachi panel. The fanboi in me is so pleased! Thanks! T___T


----------



## KLoWn (Apr 28, 2007)

Really good work there  
Keep up the good work


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 28, 2007)

I love the way you make it look 3d. Your shading is the best i've seen and you deserve ALOT of kudos for these.

Also, can I use Sasuke and Seigetsu in a signature please? i'll credit.


----------



## Manic Preacher (Apr 28, 2007)

WOW! freaking awesome!


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> I love the way you make it look 3d. Your shading is the best i've seen and you deserve ALOT of kudos for these.
> *
> Also, can I use Sasuke and Seigetsu in a signature please? i'll credit*.



what?! oh no you dont! i asked him first!


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 28, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> I love the way you make it look 3d. Your shading is the best i've seen and you deserve ALOT of kudos for these.
> 
> Also, can I use Sasuke and Seigetsu in a signature please? i'll credit.





@lk3mizt said:


> what?! oh no you dont! i asked him first!



Guys, guys! There's plenty of Amaretti to go around.   You're both welcome  to the pic.


----------



## Tmb04 (Apr 28, 2007)

All Great Colorings! About how long does it take for one Panel to color, Let's say the Sasuke/Suigetsu one?


----------



## @lk3mizt (Apr 28, 2007)

Attention!
 I have been given the right to use Amaretti's pic of Suigetsu and Sasuke to make an avy and sig for myself! Any infringements of the copyright is punishable by NF law.... you know the rest!


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 28, 2007)

KYA!!!!!!omg....i just screamed like some fan girl.....*ahem* great job, its probably just you and paint pixel that i really think are just GREAT. so, you said you  were thinking about a tutorial...IM TOO ANXIOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 28, 2007)

Tmb04 said:


> All Great Colorings! About how long does it take for one Panel to color, Let's say the Sasuke/Suigetsu one?



I'm horribly inconsistent, I'm afraid.   I've been working on Suigetsu/Sasuke one since the chapter came out (about 3 weeks ago?), but the Itachi one was done in the space of three hours.

On average, I normally get these done in about a day or two, if I don't get distracted by work and other things.



> Attention!
> I have been given the right to use Amaretti's pic of Suigetsu and Sasuke to make an avy and sig for myself! Any infringements of the copyright is punishable by NF law.... you know the rest!



:rofl


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 28, 2007)

I got it first 

JK XD It IS an awsome picture


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 28, 2007)

Please make a tutorial, I must know your skill of greatness!!!


----------



## Misa (Apr 28, 2007)

you are too awesome. 

<3


----------



## silapa (Apr 28, 2007)

nice one it is


----------



## Eikichi (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are really great as always man ! Keep them coming.


----------



## Foretold (Apr 28, 2007)

PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE with suger on top, make a tutorial! Your coloring is awesome!!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG 
I LOVE the last screencap of Sakura!


----------



## Vanillin (Apr 28, 2007)

Extremely nice work. 

I love the last Sakura one.


----------



## Starber (Apr 28, 2007)

Those are amazing!!


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 28, 2007)

...Can I use the Itachi one then please? ¬.¬ *hopes no one else has asked*


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 28, 2007)

HoukiBoshi said:


> ...Can I use the Itachi one then please? ?.? *hopes no one else has asked*



Have a party.


----------



## Raizen (Apr 28, 2007)

You mind if I take the Sasuke and Suigetsu one ?


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 28, 2007)

MasterM&M said:


> You mind if I take the Sasuke and Suigetsu one ?



For what purpose?


----------



## Chiru (Apr 28, 2007)

I love you.

>_>;;

lol But seriously, your stuff is amazing.


----------



## HoukiBoshi (Apr 29, 2007)

Yay  

*glomps*


----------



## Raizen (Apr 29, 2007)

Amaretti said:


> For what purpose?



I want to cut out sasuke from it and put it in my sig but with your permission.
And if you allow me I'll put your name on it for credit.


----------



## Mel (Apr 29, 2007)

XD I really dunno why I tried to colour Itachi if yours is much better than mine LOL


----------



## Homura (Apr 29, 2007)

As always your manga colorings is obviously one of the best I've seen ever.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 29, 2007)

Men I love wat you do with the panels!


----------



## darkmagician (Apr 30, 2007)

very nice, they look hot


----------



## Si Style (Apr 30, 2007)

How come you don't put these things on your DA?

Awesome as always


----------



## kyubisharingan (Apr 30, 2007)

he could but sometimes he cant becuase DA will remove them


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

^^ Are you talking about the manga coloruings?


----------



## Amaretti (Apr 30, 2007)

I have no idea what DA's stance is on manga colourings. I have a feeling they're not allowed, as they're not really the creative property of the uploader and Kishimoto hasn't given his permission.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

^^They don't give a damn about it really, as long as you credit its all good, Plus there are tons of Manga colouring in dA.


----------



## Haku (Apr 30, 2007)

that was sweet stuff!!


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Apr 30, 2007)

Artanis said:


> ^^They don't give a damn about it really, as long as you credit its all good, Plus there are tons of Manga colouring in dA.



Mine had been taken out a while ago and so has DD's. Like Amaretti said, its not our own creative property so they prolly will take it out if they find it, unfortunately.


----------



## dora ♥ (Apr 30, 2007)

The last Sakura one is... !! <3

I love them all. Your work is amazing.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Apr 30, 2007)

Raik!ri said:


> Mine had been taken out a while ago and so has DD's. Like Amaretti said, its not our own creative property so they prolly will take it out if they find it, unfortunately.



Is it best to remove mine then?


----------



## kadoman (May 1, 2007)

Artanis said:


> Is it best to remove mine then?



Just leave them there until DA gives you notice (or sometimes they just remove the images for you), because to be honest, they're very random about enforcing that rule.  Some are hit, some aren't.

I had some Advent Children screenshots removed because they were a violation of copyright, but they failed to spot a ton of other violations (that I ended up removing myself anyway).


----------



## ♠ Nagato ♠ (May 2, 2007)

Awesome as usual


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 2, 2007)

You do really beautiful things with lighting, from the darkness of the storm with Itachi to the glare of the desert in the Sasuke and Suigetsu one.


----------



## Dango (May 16, 2007)

You did Itachi.


----------



## Plant (May 18, 2007)

sasuke is very cool!!


----------



## The Boss (May 18, 2007)

wow... the last Saskura one is nice. Skills!! =D


----------



## kimmargs13 (May 19, 2007)

the coloring is GORGEOUS~~
I love it~~ <333
You are great!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 19, 2007)

the itachi one is my fav on this one, damn very cool dude


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2007)

wow this rocks
i love the sakura one 
i already saved it


----------



## Hyuuga (May 24, 2007)

They're all awesome.  Incredible work as always.


----------



## Slash_Z (May 26, 2007)

Amazing, as always


----------



## Senzur (May 26, 2007)

great work!


----------



## Rashman (May 26, 2007)

Brilliant!


----------



## pancake (May 27, 2007)

Wow, the second panel is my favorite, same as the third panel.

Fourth panel is really good. ^^


----------



## Ma-ken (Jun 16, 2007)

wow~ awesome!


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 16, 2007)

you're the god of manga colorings! your stuff is such good quality!


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jun 16, 2007)

holy crap look at Sakura


----------



## tangoOFDOOM (Jun 16, 2007)

Dear gods, these are amazing!


----------



## ninjagreyfox (Jul 13, 2007)

amazing


----------



## Senzur (Jul 13, 2007)

wow awesome job!


----------



## Sky (Jul 13, 2007)

amazing... again!

u should do more bitesizes...


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

hahahah yes that sakura child is ground meat 
great work amaretti the itachi one looks good, though the proportions are kinda lacking (though no fault on your part) it's all great.


----------



## lollipop (Jul 17, 2007)

You've done it again! I really don't have anything to say (again!) 
Lovely and fantastic (as always!)


----------



## Circe (Jul 19, 2007)

Isn't much to say to this.


----------



## ♥Aqua Mist♥ (Jul 19, 2007)

The colourings are so beautiful! I especially love the Sasuke and Suigetsu one and the second Sakura pic.: D


----------



## feano (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the first Sakura the most.


----------



## Jibutters (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG the Itachi one owns!!!


----------



## Crystal Renee (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome job! <3


----------



## Denji (Oct 5, 2007)

Amaretti is just a coloring virtuoso! Spectacular job!


----------



## cloystreng (Oct 5, 2007)

Those are great. I love the one with Sasuke and Suigetsu


----------



## Emo_Princess (Dec 28, 2007)

wow the itachi one is gorgeous 
their all awesome


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 28, 2007)

i love the suigetsu sasuke one. and the first sakura one


----------



## Elle (Dec 29, 2007)

Your work is always breathtaking!  I love your subtle colors and shading technique.  I wish I could watch you for an hour just to see how you make everything blend so smoothly /sigh


----------



## Yellow (Dec 29, 2007)

Epic Win Amaretti. The one with Suigetsu is my fave.


----------



## kyubineel13 (Dec 29, 2007)

nice like the sakura one and itachi one


----------



## Prowler (Dec 30, 2007)

*Wow... awesome. *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

Awesome work (as always) Love your detailed shading on the hair and faces...


----------



## Para (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice work on Itachi's weather prediction panel  but seriously; they're all awesome, as usual.


----------



## Silver Reflection (Dec 30, 2007)

Your colorings are by far some of the best I've seen.The lighting is beautifully done.


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 30, 2007)

Excellent work as usual.


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

why did you waste hours on Sakura, and i'd credit you only if I didn't see a 100 Itachi colourings already


----------



## Dark kyubi (Jan 6, 2008)

Amaretti as always , you are impressive ^^ .


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, I really like the Suigetsu and Sasuke one.


----------



## Bresakar (Feb 11, 2008)

Amaretti, you're a true master.

The one with Sasuke and Suigetsu is really incredible. Shading, light effects, colours, everything is harmonized and great.


----------



## Shugorei (Feb 11, 2008)

your work is so cool, keep up the good work *_*


----------



## Tefax (Feb 11, 2008)

amazing colouring !


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice, I like them


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 12, 2008)

amazing i just love it


----------



## SamRH (Feb 12, 2008)

You do such amazing coloring jobs~ <3


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG Amazing  I love your style, Its Wicked


----------



## Mobius (Feb 12, 2008)

As always awesome job. I love the Sasuke and Suigetsu one, it looks really good, especially with the light shining of Suigetsu's hair like that.


----------



## Creator (Feb 12, 2008)

Your work never stops to amaze me.


----------



## rushi_chan (Feb 12, 2008)

You did it again Amaretti! I really love your work for real. You color these so well. I like the Sakura, Sasuke and Suigetsu, and Itachi.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Feb 12, 2008)

Itachi in the rain is sooo hot  The others are great too! Nice work!


----------



## Kuran (Feb 13, 2008)

very good .


----------



## Hyuzumaki-Girl (Feb 13, 2008)

Awesome! Great work!


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 13, 2008)

stunning colouring.. i like the detail you put into everything.. like how bits of itachi's cloak is soaked from the rain.


----------



## chocy (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the Sasuke and Suigetsu one. Awesome colouring over there, especially for the folds of their clothes.


----------

